# Knights Templar Wallpaper



## Blake Bowden (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## cambridgemason (Oct 30, 2009)

where did you find this blake?  nice pic.


----------



## MasonicCowboy (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd really like to have the wallpaper but the links are broken. Where can I find it?  Thanks


----------

